# Probleme mit VOC-Aufnahme (SM58)



## frieder2008 (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich versuche seit einigen Tagen mit einem SM 58, US-122-Audio-Intervace und Cool edit pro 2.1 ein bisschen Gesang aufzunehmen. Ich weiß, das SM 58 ist ein LIVE-Mikro, nichts desto trotz müsste aber via gescheiter Abmischung ein mind. gutes Ergebnis herauszuholen sein. Nur da liegt mein Problem: Die Vocals sind bei der Aufnahme immer relativ bassig, dumpf und es hört sich so an, als hätte ich die Nase zu. Tiefe und Dumpfes krieg ich weg. Aber welche Frequenzen sind für das "Nasen-Problem" verantwortlich?

Irgendwelche Tips der Profis, wie ich mit dem SM 58 am Equalizer bestmöglich umgehen kann?

Danke und beste Grüße,
 frieder


----------



## sight011 (25. Juni 2008)

Da hat wohl jemand keinen Fernseher!* 


Erster Tipp probier es nicht anders zu mischen sondern anders zu halten.


Die bassigen Frequenzen kommen wie du schon sagst eher aus der Nase und die hohen Frequenzen direkt aus dem Mund, also probier mal das Mikro parallel zum Boden zu halten während du stehst! Außerdem hebe die Höhen mit einem Shelv-Eq ein wenig an!

Lass dochmal was hören vielleicht können wir hier dir im Forum weiter helfen!

Greetz a.

P.S.: Über eine Hörprobe lässtsich das viel besser beurteilen, und 2.P.S.: Der erste Spruch war nich böse gemeint! Hast du nich die EM gesehen?


----------



## frieder2008 (25. Juni 2008)

Hehe, hi sight011,

klar hab ich die Glotze laufen gehabt, aber mehr, weil morgen alle drüber quasseln werden, weniger aus Fußballbegeisterung ^^

Danke für den Tip, den ich allerdings (ob der Uhrzeit) erst morgen ausprobieren kann.

Mein Problem als Anfänger ist, dass ich insb. für Vocals keine Abmischerfahrung habe (das haben immer die Jungs hinter den Kulissen für mich gemacht  ), bei Acc-Gitarre siehts schon besser aus. Sprich: was sind solche Standard-Equ.-Einstellungen? - Tiefen raus, Höhen rein, soviel weiß ich schon.

Was meine WG-Partnerin meinte, war, dass vor allem mit einem Reverb drin die Stimme extrem weit weg sich anhört. Das ist auch so eine Sache: wenn ich früher (vor ~10 Jahren) Sachen im Studio live aufgenommen habe/wurde, kam hinterher - gerade mit einem SM58 - ein voller, satter, heller und angenehmer Sound rüber. Und da war huntert pro jede Menge Hall drin.

Ok, abgesehen davon, was du/ihr mir noch auf die obigen sehr allg. Fragen weiterhelfen kannst/könnt, lade ich später noch etwas hoch.

Ach, wenn ich grade dabei bin: noch so ein Problem: Der Sound eines anderen Demo-Songs ist über meine Sense-Kopfhörer absolut klasse, etwa so, wie die alten von Profis gemachten Aufnahmen. Tja, aber auf CD in der normalen Stereoanlage (die nun mal die meisten haben) kommt nur ein relativ dumpfes Gemisch, ohne Raumdynamik usw. raus (wie gesagt: anders bei den Sense-Kopfhörern).

Danke für Deine/Eure Geduld. Bis auf Weiteres, Gruß,
  frieder


----------



## sight011 (25. Juni 2008)

Ohh jetzt bin ich aber gespannt auf die Aufnahmen! Bist du gut?Welche Stimmlage singst du? Alt oder Sopran? WElcheStiel Richtung 


Greetz a.


----------

